# 2 Secrets For Effortless Fat Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Has Tom Venuto lost it? He’s talking about “effortless” fat loss now? Isn’t Tom Venuto the bodybuilder who has preached for years about hard work, persistence and self-discipline while speaking out against gimmicks, fads and “quick and easy” fixes? What’s going on? Has Venuto crossed over to the dark side? No, don’t worry, I haven’t [...]

*Read More...*


----------

